# (SPBR) Smilin' Pit Bull Rescue might actually be held accountable for its actions!!!!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I posted a month or so ago about my experience with the rescue and how I hoped the idiot owner would finally get caught, well he was served with a warrant and the 5 remaining dogs in his house were seized (the others had all been dumped on fosters, specifically before his recent trip to India)....

Here's my original post:
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/19000-truth-about-smilin-pit-bull-rescue.html

Here's the facebook group against the rescue:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Truth-About-Smilin-Pit-Bull-Rescue/370182153077127

And here's the article about the warrant!
5 pit bull terriers seized by SPCA in raid at animal shelter in Elma - City & Region - The Buffalo News

I am so happy I could scream in joy! I just hope he gets convicted with several counts of animal cruelty, it would be nice to see him go to jail, but a nice fine and the inability to run rescue forever would suit me ok (not like we really get a choice in the matter).


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I just read a lot of the stories, how horribly sickening!!!! 
I hope he rots in a cage of his own poop!


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

you never feel true justice was done. REal justice would be to make him live in a cage, in his own filth, drinking dirty water, for about 10 years.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

FBarnes said:


> you never feel true justice was done. REal justice would be to make him live in a cage, in his own filth, drinking dirty water, for about 10 years.


I agree. Though I'd like him to see jail time, I know it's unlikely. Just knowing no more dogs will suffer at his hands gives me some of piece if mind.

The 5 dogs went to the local shelter, I really hope they can live out their lives in the homes they rightfully deserve. Thor especially touches my heart and deserves to live his senior years in comfort, knowing real love.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> I agree. Though I'd like him to see jail time, I know it's unlikely. Just knowing no more dogs will suffer at his hands gives me some of piece if mind.
> 
> The 5 dogs went to the local shelter, I really hope they can live out their lives in the homes they rightfully deserve. Thor especially touches my heart and deserves to live his senior years in comfort, knowing real love.


yep it's why I'm not a great rescuer. I spend too much time hating the offenders, which isn't productive, and too little time being happy the dogs are safe. People that do rescue all the time have to be able to move on and focus on the dogs. I still obsess about people from years ago and waste way too much energy on the wrong things.

Like Michael Vick. He didn't go to jail for animal cruelty. He got not even a hard slap on the wrist for that. Then he got a multi million dollar football deal. I still fantasize about doing things to him I should probably not say in an open forum. I wish he would get paralyzed, or worse, on the football field. Not only am I probably going to hell for such thoughts it doesn't do a thing to help a dog.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Just a tidbit: I was born and raised in Tonawanda, been gone since 1978. Hope this guy gets his just due.


----------

